# Leo Morph I.D



## Luvbug19 (Feb 10, 2009)

Could somebody please confirm what these 2 are now there a bit older. I have an idea just need to be sure :2thumb:

Mack Snow het Talbino x Sunglow


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

first one looks like a sunglow
2nd could be mack snow albino?


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Salamanda said:


> first one looks like a sunglow
> 2nd could be mack snow albino?


Yup, 1st one looks like it will develop into a nice Hybino/Sunglow. Was the 2nd born black and white? If so a lovely mack snow TAlbino


----------



## Luvbug19 (Feb 10, 2009)

MrMike said:


> Yup, 1st one looks like it will develop into a nice Hybino/Sunglow. Was the 2nd born black and white? If so a lovely mack snow TAlbino


:2thumb: hope the sunglows male. The other hatched 06/07 & pretty much hasn't changed...pink/white and yellow


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

hybino and talbino : victory:


----------



## Luvbug19 (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks for all your opinions guys. Im still convinced the 2nd is a mack snow albino no? It hatched white/pink. 
Mack Snow Albino - Leopard Gecko Wiki


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah mate - if it hatched pink and white (and even by it`s current looks alone) it`s a Mack Snow Albino.


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

this was my mack albino at couple weeks old


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

MrMike said:


> Yup, 1st one looks like it will develop into a nice Hybino/Sunglow. Was the 2nd born *black and white*? If so a lovely mack snow TAlbino





funky1 said:


> Yeah mate - if it hatched *pink and white* (and even by it`s current looks alone) it`s a Mack Snow Albino.



Ooops, seems I didn't think that one through. Ahh well, at least people knew what I meant..... I hope....:crazy:


----------



## Luvbug19 (Feb 10, 2009)

Thankyou everyone...defo mack snow albino YAY! :flrt:


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

MrMike said:


> Ooops, seems I didn't think that one through. Ahh well, at least people knew what I meant..... I hope....:crazy:


me too what a plank i am getting to be i was thinking not black and white not mac derrrr


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

suez said:


> me too what a plank i am getting to be i was thinking not black and white not mac derrrr


we can both go occupy the special corner for this thread.


----------



## nikster (May 19, 2009)

I got really confused when you said black and white for a mack albino :lol2:


----------

